# Divorce Cakes!?



## Malibu17 (Nov 30, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has ever seen or had a divorce cake?

The pictures on the following link are both tragic and humorous:

31 Awesome Cakes To Celebrate Your Divorce


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

never woulda thought......thanks for making me LOL 1st time today Malibu!


----------



## fishmasty (Feb 22, 2010)

That's Funny!!!!!!!1


----------



## whattodo17 (Jan 12, 2010)

There were a few I would like to have LOL! Thanks for posting this, I needed a good laugh.


----------

